# [gelöst]Boot Problem

## oliver2104

verwende schon seit langem ein LILO Dual-Boot System: WinXP unter /dev/hda1 + Gentoo(boot+root) unter /dev/hdb1

Bis jetzt ohne Probleme.

Hab nach 3 Wo Urlaub meinen PC wieder gestartet, WinXP funktioniert, aber Gentoo nicht.

```

Checking root filesystem

Failed to open the device '/dev/hdb1': No such file or directory

Give root password for maintenance:

```

Nach Eingabe des root passworts bekomme ich den root prompt und kann mit ls

auf die partition /dev/hdb1 lesend zugreifen.

fdisk /dev/hdb meldet: kann nicht geöffnet werden 

Was tun, bitte um HilfeLast edited by oliver2104 on Sun Dec 20, 2009 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Probier bitte mal den Parameter "rootwait" beim Kernel aus.

Py

[EDIT]Denkfehler, dürfte in diesem Fall nichts bringen.[/EDIT]

----------

## Max Steel

Unter Umständen ein Kernelupdate letztens übersehen und jetzt gibt es sda statt hda?

Also inirgendeiner Laune von den alten ATA auf libata umgestellt und das im lilo vergessen umzustellen (bzw. vergessen /sbin/lilo auszuführen.)

----------

## firefly

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Checking root filesystem
> ...

 

Nach der Ausgabe zu urteilen, hat der kernel die root partition schon gemounted. Denn ich glaube kaum dass der kernel selbst die Ausgabe "Checking root filesystem" macht. Ich denke eher dass kommt von einem initscript.

Scheinbar werden keine einträge unter /dev für die Festplatten gemacht. Wird udev verwendet? Eventuell meint udev die Festplatte nicht mehr als /dev/hdb anzulegen sondern unter einem anderen namen.

@oliver2104: Kannst du die Ausgabe von fdisk -l (kleines L) posten, nachdem du dass root-passwort  "for maintenance" angegeben hast?

----------

## Necoro

Alter Kernel und zu neues Udev? Im Zweifelsfall Udev auf 141 downgraden...

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Reaktionen.

Vermute das Problem liegt in: Alter Kernel und zu neues Udev

(fdisk -l gibt gar nichts aus)

Zudem hab ich mir die bootmessages noch einmal genauer angeschaut,

```

you need at least kernel 2.6.27 ...

```

hab aber nur 2.6.25

und dann

```

* Starting udevd

error getting signalfd

udevd[567] error getting signalfd

```

Sollte ich jetzt udev downgraden oder gleich versuchen auf den neuesten Kernel

umzustellen ?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

also ich würde mindestens zu kernel-2.6.27.x raten. Das ist die aktuelle longtime-support Kernelserie, die ich auch auf jedem von mir administrierten wichtigen Server mit installiertem Gentoo verwende. Da hast du wenigstens die Gewißheit, daß noch bugfixes einfließen bis die nächste Kernelserie mit longtime-support ausgesucht wird. Momentan aktuell ist in der Serie 2.6.27.41.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## oliver2104

Hallo,

hab jetzt meinen kernel erneuert und schon funktionierts wieder.

vielen Dank für die Tips an euch alle.

l.g.

würd noch gern diesen Thread als gelöst markieren

aber wie geht denn das?

----------

## firefly

einfach den ersten post editieren, dann kannst du auch den titel des threads editieren

----------

